# custom electric sleeve hitch installed



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

here is my hidden verison using the older style sleeve hitch and mind you the steel is very thick.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

view2
OK now on to the deck lift Later guys


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Topdj have you figure out how to put the actuator on:thumbsup: I have that same jack you have


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Is that the actuator poking out by the left side of the gas tank? Looks good, but didn't you have the spring assist there before or doesn't your model have that?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice TopDj. So how much do you have in that electric lift?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh OK you have the actuator mounted didnt see it till sixchow said where it was. Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Did you get it all wired and the switch mounted as well? Look good so far!:cheers:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

side shot , oh with the pin in the closest hole I can lift the tractor off the ground and it picks me up while standing on it.
#10 wire is required


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you ever going to use that tractor???? You and SJ need to be in competition for the cleanest tractor!!!!:furious: :furious: 


Have a happy 4th and get that other actuator mounted by Monday!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

actuators and the hardware plus the sleeve hitch 250.00
thats includes the deck lift , now I have not ordered the switches that I want, they have to be all the same, no mismatched mess
plus I have taillights to install too. still have 7 actuators left
Lets see full angle plow  ect ......


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ttt, someone PM ed saying they could find the thread


----------

